# dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r6 bug/problem...

## SoLoR

Today when i emerged dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r6 my dhcp net configuration at boot stoped working... i get msg that dhcpcd is not installed, but when boot is complete i can run dhcpcd without problem and it gets ip correctly. So i went back on dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r5 that works perfectly... anyone have similar problems? is there any workaround (beside going back ro r5 version)?

----------

## Hayl

did you check bugs.gentoo.org yet to see if anyone else has reported anything similar with that version of the app?

----------

## Gnufsh

I'm haviing the same problem. There is a somewhat similar bug here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70032

but it involves a wireless conncetion.

----------

## SoLoR

@Hayl: i didn't becouse this -r6 version is like half a day old and i didn't think anyone reported something like that...

@Gnufsh: i don't have wireless but i get same msg as in that bug so now  it's just waiting till they fix it :>

----------

## Xeen

I had the same problem, after some investigation I found the init script for net.eth0 dhcpcd configuration looks for /sbin/dhcpcd, but the new version of dhcpcd installs to /usr/sbin/dhcpcd

'ln -s /usr/sbin/dhcpcd /sbin/dhcpcd' fixed the problem until they release an updated init script.

For DHCP, net.eth0 initializes /lib/rcscripts/net.modules/dhcpcd.  Lines 31 through 35 of that script:

```

dhcpcd_check_installed() {

   [[ -x /sbin/dhcpcd ]] && return 0

   [[ ${1} == true ]] && eerror "For DHCP (dhcpcd) support, emerge net-misc/dhcpcd"

   return 1

}

```

----------

## UberLord

bug #70018

Fixed by dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r7

----------

## lucky_rooster

It appears that there is a similar issue with sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre3-r2, which I picked up during an emerge of the world last night (package.keyword has ~x86 for baselayout). After a reboot this morning I ended up with dhcp not starting during boot (it will start if run manually, so it isn't a h/w issue).  I have net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r11

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa macchanger macnet rename iwconfig iptunnel essidnet ifconfig system

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:B0:D0:0C:A9:F2 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Wireless extensions not found for eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *     No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)                      [ !! ]

Looking at where dhcpcd is:

ls: /usr/sbin/dh*: No such file or directory

and is at /sbin/dhcpcd,  so I am guessing that this isn't the issue Xeen mentions.

The question I have is: what do I do about it since I am using a masked version - file a bug?

Any and all help will be appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

Sorry, baselayout-1.12.0_pre3 reports the wrong dhcpcd version due to a recent dhcpcd security vuln

You need net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r12 or 2.0.0

----------

## bdragovic

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Sorry, baselayout-1.12.0_pre3 reports the wrong dhcpcd version due to a recent dhcpcd security vuln
> 
> You need net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r12 or 2.0.0

 

I have just emerged dhcp-2.0.0 and I get the same problem...  :Sad:  However, when i try dhcpcd eth0 from the command line the network gets up and running... /sbin/dhcpcd seems to be there... 

any tips?

thnx,

boris

----------

## RoeR

same problem here ...

it wants the older version of dhcpcd but complains about missing module not loaded ..

strange behaviour ..

anything new on this front?

regards

----------

## joeishere

yes, exactly same problem with dhcpcd, do not auto start when booting, my version is 1.3.22_p4-r11, but still not work, someone have idea, this is really headach problem. help needed please.

----------

## joeishere

 *SoLoR wrote:*   

> Today when i emerged dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r6 my dhcp net configuration at boot stoped working... i get msg that dhcpcd is not installed, but when boot is complete i can run dhcpcd without problem and it gets ip correctly. So i went back on dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r5 that works perfectly... anyone have similar problems? is there any workaround (beside going back ro r5 version)?

 

Hi, how do you emerge the old version? i tried, it said something need a "="....... strange.

----------

## UberLord

Any baselayout-1.12.0_pre should dhcpcd-2.0.0 if they use dhcpcd

----------

## joeishere

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Any baselayout-1.12.0_pre should dhcpcd-2.0.0 if they use dhcpcd

 

sorry, what do you mean? i need to emerge dhcpcd-2.0.0? i just installed again my gentoo box again with 2005.0 liveCD, did not emerge any baselayout, then run update world. i do not know if the baselayout was installed during world update. if need 2.0.0, how i emerge? #emerge dhcpcd gives same version r11, try #emerge dhcpcd-2.0.0 does not work. help! thanks.

----------

## UberLord

man portage

Then read up on using /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## joeishere

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> man portage
> 
> Then read up on using /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

thanks a lot, because i am a beginner. i will try now.

----------

## joeishere

no smile, i tried to emerge dhcpcd 2.0.0, but does not work, i still need to run dhcpcd everytime afer booting.

i checked my baselayout, it is version 1.11, do i need to update to 1.12?

----------

## UberLord

 *joeishere wrote:*   

> no smile, i tried to emerge dhcpcd 2.0.0, but does not work, i still need to run dhcpcd everytime afer booting.

 

Does that mean you could not emerge 2.0.0?

Or did 2.0.0 fail to work on boot?

----------

## joeishere

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *joeishere wrote:*   no smile, i tried to emerge dhcpcd 2.0.0, but does not work, i still need to run dhcpcd everytime afer booting. 
> 
> Does that mean you could not emerge 2.0.0?
> 
> Or did 2.0.0 fail to work on boot?

 

I have emerged 2.0.0, but it does not work on boot. 

here is the log

```

gtbox joe # grep -r dhcp /var/log

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-#   dhcpcd_IFACE                    (command-line ar

gs for dhcpcd)

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-#   ifconfig_fallback_IFACE (fallback ifconfig if dh

cp fails)

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-    eval dhcpcd_IFACE=\"\$\{dhcpcd_$iface\}\"

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-    if [[ ${ifconfig_IFACE} != dhcp ]]; then

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-                    /sbin/dhcpcd ${dhcpcd_IFACE} ${I

FACE}

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-    # Try to do a simple down (no aliases, no inet6,

 no dhcp)

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-    if [[ -z ${aliases} && -z ${inet6} && ! -e /var/

run/dhcpcd-${IFACE}.pid ]]; then

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-            if /sbin/dhcpcd -z ${i} &>${devnull}; th

en

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-                            /sbin/dhcpcd -z ${i} &>$

{devnull} || break

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:-    local status_IFACE vlans_IFACE dhcpcd_IFACE 

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+# Load some functions shared between ourselves and o

ur dhcp helpers

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+    umods=( "${umods[@]}" "ifconfig" "dhcpcd" "iwcon

fig" )

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+    # So if the user specifies pump then we don't us

e dhcpcd

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+            # Some users will inevitably put "dhcp" 

in their modules

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+            # way, ignore this setting so that the d

efault dhcp

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+            [[ ${umods[i]} == dhcp ]] && continue

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+            if [[ $( type -t dhcp_start ) == functio

n ]]; then

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+                    config=( "dhcp" )

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+                    eerror "Cannot default to dhcp a

s there is no dhcp module loaded"

/var/log/dispatch-conf.log:+                    ewarn "Configuration not set for

 ${iface} - assuming dhcp"

log/messages:Aug 12 05:34:36 gtbox dhcpcd[6070]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 12:12:11 gtbox dhcpcd[5853]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 12:58:14 gtbox dhcpcd[5698]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:11:41 gtbox dhcpcd[5667]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:17:15 gtbox dhcpcd[5801]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:19:32 gtbox dhcpcd[6003]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST

 for 10.183.105.49

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: broadcastAddr option is m

issing in DHCP server response. Assuming 10.183.255.255

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=42949

67295 in DHCP server response.

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: DHCP_ACK received from  (

10.70.10.12)

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: dhcpConfig: ioctl SIOCADD

RT: File exists

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: Restored resolv.conf.sv f

rom improper shutdown

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:49:50 gtbox dhcpcd[15720]: infinite IP address lease

 time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST

 for 10.183.105.49

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: broadcastAddr option is m

issing in DHCP server response. Assuming 10.183.255.255

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=42949

67295 in DHCP server response.

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: DHCP_ACK received from  (

10.70.10.12)

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: dhcpConfig: ioctl SIOCADD

RT: File exists

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: Restored resolv.conf.sv f

rom improper shutdown

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 13:50:10 gtbox dhcpcd[15735]: infinite IP address lease

 time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 14:17:36 gtbox dhcpcd[5667]: infinite IP address leasetime. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 14:54:34 gtbox dhcpcd[30148]: infinite IP address lease

 time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 15:34:37 gtbox dhcpcd[5677]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 15:38:22 gtbox dhcpcd[5815]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 15:41:02 gtbox dhcpcd[5836]: dhcpConfig: ioctl SIOCADDR

T: File exists

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 15:41:02 gtbox dhcpcd[5836]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 16:27:54 gtbox dhcpcd[5974]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 18:49:45 gtbox dhcpcd[5673]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 12 22:18:56 gtbox dhcpcd[6005]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting

/var/log/messages:Aug 13 11:21:31 gtbox dhcpcd[5782]: infinite IP address lease 

time. Exiting
```

after everytime boot, i have to run command dhcpcd to set up network. how can i do? use a old version?

----------

## UberLord

You have added your net.xxx script to the default runlevel yes?

----------

## joeishere

thanks, after one more time world update, and following the suggestion showing from the end of update to use new version of net.eth* and re-link to net.lo, everything is okay now.

my baselayout is 1.11.13, dhcpcd is 2.0.0.

thanks all. now enjoy my GT box

----------

## mOjO_420

just emerged 1.12_pre5 and needing dhcpcd 2.0 caught me by surprise... i emerged udhcp to cheat my way out of troubleshooting and then later looked at my email and there was a notification message i had been ignoring with a link to the answer i was looking for... heh. irony.

anyways.. just wanted to say nice work on the interface detection!  even sets the metric on the default gateways to a lower number for my wifi card!

very slick... i just removed ifplugd from my startup... i'll give this a week and see how it goes and let you know.

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## derder2

Your problem that u have miss-configured /etc/init.d/net file

Please move the example file

mv /etc/init.d/net.example /etc/init.d/net

add the usual lines (in gentoo installation handbook)

and then review each line containing the term dhcpcd

----------

